# For anyone that feels UGLY



## Logic2178 (Dec 9, 2018)

My looks are a constant source of social anxiety. I’m no monster, but have been called the name enough that it stuck. Today I looked in the mirror and it almost appeared that I was starting to bald, at that moment it hit me. “If you think you have issue now wait until that happens.” This thought made me stop, think, appreciate, and redirect my constant focus from what I don’t have, to what I do. I’m this case my hair. But I also have my teeth, I’m also not short, I’m also not cripple, I’m also not fat. You catch my drift?...and those things I do consider flawS all the hell I can do is work on them while ACCEPTING what I do have!!!....I’m telling you the ish had had me on a high all day!!...I don’t know how long it will last but ultimately that’s the goal we all should have. SA!!...as in SELF ACCEPTANCE!..this is the cure for SA!....May God bless us all on our journey to that place mentally. In Jesus name, let the church say amen!!🙂


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

:spam


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> :spam


LOL. Thats a bit rich coming from you, Kimi.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

My appearance never bothered me. I'm just average like everybody else
And I love balding! Bye bye to bad hair days for me!


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

As you get older... things kinda start going down hill... slowly...


----------



## giovanniiiii (May 22, 2019)

Hoping you'd come to the point that you would not care about your looks anymore, in a good way of course! Acceptance is always the first step


----------

